# Do not order from AA



## tren2k14 (Oct 5, 2016)

I have not heard from him for about 2 weeks and they are off the boards do not order from them until I figure out whats going on.


----------



## happydove67 (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks bro don't trust many these days everyone looking to make cash! Brotherhood out the window and prices unreal. Unbelievable had a couple years bros that you could count on now seems everyone is looking to put a dick in your ass. Really turning me off to the whole buiness!!

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## The_northman1522 (Oct 5, 2016)

There is still a good few solids to turn to.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## tren2k14 (Oct 7, 2016)

Everything is good to go just got ahold of AA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tren2k14 (Oct 7, 2016)

Packs are still touching down and no one has been scammed but I will be stepping down from my position. I cannot be apart of a op if I'm left in the dark.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

